# Letchworth State Park- Western Ny



## Central Mass Outbackers

Hi:

We just returned from a week in Western NY at Letchworth State Park. It was my first trip back there since high school and it didn't disappoint. The park was constructed in the 1930's by the CCC, and most of the original stone buildings, walls, bridges and picnic tables are still in good shape. It is billed as the "Grand Canyon of the East" as it straddles the Genesee River, which cuts a deep gorge in the surrounding rock. Lots of easy to moderate hiking paths take you to some lovely vistas and three beautiful waterfalls, and there are two swimming pools, one at each end of the park. Whitewater rafting, horseback trail rides and hot air balloon rides are also available in the park. The park itself is located about an hour south of Rochester, about 1 1/2 hours southeast of Niagara Falls, and maybe an hour from Six Flags Darien Lakes.

The campground has six loops, three I think that allow pets. We saw one other Outback, but nobody was home, so we weren't able to say hello. We stayed in the 600 loop, which from the map, looked to be the quietest- furthest from the road. That turned out to be true, but it was also closest to the gorge, and our campsite was not even close to level. After a quick bike ride through the other loops, my teenaged son determined that we had probably the worst site in the park! Probably an overstatement, but it was a challenge to level the trailer. DH had a tough time sleeping the first night, convinced we were going to roll off the edge into the gorge. After that, we kept the safety chains hooked to the car at night so he could sleep! There is a camp store, rec hall, laundry and playground central to all the camping loops, and a bathhouse in the center of each loop. Sites have electric but no water, but there are water spickets within 120 ft of each site, so you can fill up when you arrive.

Letchworth is a long drive for us- (8 hours towing from Central MA), but worth the trip. A lovely spot.


----------



## happycamper

I know this is an old topic. I was searching for some information on this park and found this one comment and several other who mention possibly going there through out the forum. Can anyone provide details? We are considering 4 days to a week in July with a family of 4. Will we have enough to do in this area? We'll be making a long haul can we get away with filling water from spigots in the park or is there somewhere outside the park along the way we could fill? Any other info anyone can share we'll take. Gotta make sure everyone will be happy.









Thanks

The Happycamper family


----------



## G.G.Gator

happycamper said:


> I know this is an old topic. I was searching for some information on this park and found this one comment and several other who mention possibly going there through out the forum. Can anyone provide details? We are considering 4 days to a week in July with a family of 4. Will we have enough to do in this area? We'll be making a long haul can we get away with filling water from spigots in the park or is there somewhere outside the park along the way we could fill? Any other info anyone can share we'll take. Gotta make sure everyone will be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> The Happycamper family


Hi Jim,

I live near Letchworth State Paark, but have never stayed at the park. Here are some links to other area attractions. 
Genesee Country Village & museum http://www.gcv.org/
Six Flags Darien Lake http://www.sixflags.com/parks/darienlake/index.asp
The Hickory Hill Camp Resort contains lots of other interesting activities in the area and I would highly recommend it. There is also a link to Watkins Glenn State Park inside, If in the area this is a Do Not Miss walking tour through the Glenn. http://www.hickoryhillcampresort.com/attractions.htm
There is probably more but this should make a good start. There are also several other great family campgrounds in the area should you decide to stay outside the State Park.
If I know when you are going to be in the area we may be able to meet.

Hope this helps

Greg

Edit Post to add the following link which didn't work in the Hickory Hill directory.
Glenn H. Curtis Museum of aviation. http://www.glennhcurtissmuseum.org/


----------



## happycamper

Greg

Thanks we actually looked at Hickory Hill awhile back. I believe you and a some of our relatives suggested it. I didn't realize we were looking at the same general area. We've done the Glenn but not since the little lad was born so thanks for the recommendation.

Thanks

Steph


----------



## Rubrhammer

Steph,
You can even do Niagara Falls as a day trip from there. My wife grew up just minutes from the park in Perry NY. I have camped there but it was years ago. As I recall there was a very nice swimming pool. There is also white water rafting available in the park. Closer to the Gators is the Curtis museum which I liked.
We are about an hour and a half north of there. Let us know what types of things you like to do.
Bob


----------



## Rubrhammer

Do I hear NY mini rally? Bring it on!


----------



## Thor

I have booked July 11-14

Thor


----------



## Rubrhammer

I went back in my files and found that on loop 800 sites 833 and 831 were marked as our favorite sites. These were the only 2 we marked but as I recall there were others in that loop that would handle our 27rbs. There was a 5er in 818 when we were there. BTW there is a separate loop for pets if you are traveling with some.
Hope this helps.
Bob


----------



## Thor

Come On join us









Kevin

We are coming from Hershey's and stopping at Letchworth to break up the drive home. While in Hershey's Hootbob is supply the cold beer









Thor


----------



## RizFam

Thor said:


> I have booked July 11-14
> 
> Thor


Maybe I could talk the DH into going there. I'll have to do a distance check first. See how many hrs of a drive it would be?

Tami


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Rubrhammer said:


> Do I hear NY mini rally? Bring it on!


Mini...medium...large...they are ALL fun!!


----------



## RizFam

OK I just checked & it is 300mi/5hrs for us. Maybe if we made it an extended weekend & I offered to drive, the DH would be OK w/ it.







I'll let you know.

Tami


----------



## Thor

Rally would be awesome - even if you just drop by for campfire/beer

thor


----------



## HodgePodge

happycamper said:


> We'll be making a long haul can we get away with filling water from spigots in the park or is there somewhere outside the park along the way we could fill? .
> The Happycamper family


There are a couple of water spigots in each of the camping loops that you can fill your tanks from. We fill when we get there.

We usually stay in the 100 loop because there are a few 50amp hookups that my folks use for their big rig. They claim that they have been upgrading the electric power on the sites but come spots are outdated and when every one is plugged in and using their A/C in the summer or space heaters in the fall the power really drops to brown out conditions.

The scenery is fantastic.
Have Fun.
Rob


----------

